# any anime lovers here?



## -Cassandra- (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm a total anime nerd...and proud of it LOL
  	I have seen TONS of diferent anime throughout the years, but here are most of my favorites are in no particular order , but as of right now my obession is with NaNa!!
  	Naruto
  	Naruto Shippuden
  	Bleach
  	Death Note
  	Code Geass
  	Dance in the Vampire Bund
  	Eden of the East
  	NaNa
  	Red Garden
  	Rinaughters of the Mnemosyne
  	Gantz
  	Baccano
  	Full Metal Alchemist
  	Cowboy Bebop
  	OutlawStar
  	Sailor Moon


  	I personally enjoy anime because the time that is put in to creat deep rich complex characters and storylines.
  	...What are some of your favorite animes?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2011)

i have a friend who loves anime so i have seen quite a few different ones because of her. personally i hated naruto though! i couldn't get into it (i watched about 4 episodes or so) but i just didn't like it. death note however is amazing and i love that!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 27, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i have a friend who loves anime so i have seen quite a few different ones because of her. personally i hated naruto though! i couldn't get into it (i watched about 4 episodes or so) but i just didn't like it. death note however is amazing and i love that!


  	   WOOT WOOT
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 specktra is awesome I found a death note lover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only liked Naruto to a certain point of the series I stopped watching it when it became really STUPID with all those idiotic fillers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Death Note is one of the most amazing animes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The jump from manga to the series is stunning. What did you think of Misa?I'll post a drawing I did of Ryuk soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I post that here or would I post that in the say cheese section?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 7, 2011)

-Cassandra- said:


> WOOT WOOT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	sorry i have only just seen your reply! i actually really like Misa! I think she looked cool and although sometimes acted annoying was a nice character - her back story was pretty dark and interesting.  And you can post your pic of Ryuk here and in say cheese if you'd like! I can't wait to see!

  	I am also a huge fan of the Studio Ghibili films - my neighbour totoro is my favorite one and i could watch it over and over  howls moving castle is another excellent one!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 10, 2011)

LMD you're right on track! Everybody hates Naruto!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 10, 2011)

I was president of an anime club in highschool-I look at anime a litte bit here and there now. But I'm so out of the loop now. Plus I haven't really found any other fans that seem cool and "cleaned up" nerds. I keep meeting really meek, socially retarded, and nerd rage filled people.


----------

